# Bahrain 24 Hours



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm not sure if this race will ever be on Speed, but it marks the first time that the Z4 M Coupe has encountered the competition of some of the best German Porsche's from the VLN, the long distance race series that holds the endurance races at the Nurburgring. In any case, the Duller Z4 M Coupe finished second in this weekend's race in Bahrain.

Here's a link to a story on the race.
http://www.the-paddock.net/content/view/240932/49/

Some more details here also:
http://www.24h-bahrain.com/

A photo from the Nurburgring Fansite.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting - a tough battle, but it's good to see that the car at least can be in the fight. :thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The question is, is the car more competitive than the M3? Some have said that it wouldn't be. Same engine, lower frontal area, but not a favorable Cd thus no improvement in drag. Now, the car looks to be pretty fast considering it hasn't really gone through much development.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Congrats to Duller Motorsport for victory in a BMW Z4 Coupe :supdude: 

And especially for holding off 10 Porsches aswell :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great to see an E36 M3 in the Top-10.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Dubai 24 Hours*

It is very impressive to me that the Z4 M Coupe ran with the 996's through a 24 hour race. It was in second place for a long time some six laps behind the Lechner Porsche, but ahead of the Prospeed Porsche by something like four laps. The Lechner car had problems and the Duller Z4 ended up the lead by three laps. The Duller car qualified third and actually did a faster lap in the race than they had done in qualifying. Duller had Hans Stuck on board with Dieter Quester in the team of four drivers, so a strong team. After discussion about the potential for the Z4 M Coupe and it's pros and cons, it seems to be establishing itself.

Reading further I see that Hans Stuck was not there...

Pictures from the Dubai 24 Hours site.


----------

